# Fishing Partner Wanted



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

I am looking for a fishing partner for offshore fishing I usually fish within 30 miles i am retired so I can go just about any time. It would be nice if you had some experience with the area I am new to the area. I don't drink or smoke but don't mind if you do moderately. I have a World Cat SF230 with 150 Hondas ready to go. Al I ask is that you help with fuel and cleaning. If interested text me at 303-907-5276 then we can talk


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

What port do you fish out of?


----------



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

I leave out of the bridge surfside


----------

